# lighting question



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 40 gal breeder that I just set up. It is a beaslebob build, I have 2- 48 inch t-8's, 32 watts apiece. That equals 1.6 watts per gallon. does anyone think that is a problem?? My other tank is 1.1 wpg and no problems there.
Will raising the lights farther above the tank help.
besides seeing alge what other problems could I see?

Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't foresee it as being an issue. Certain plants might though. Really all depends on what you are looking to grow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possibly an issue of wattage being too low for some plants, as I believe James is referring to. Low light plants will do well with that and some medium light plants should do pretty good.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Mike...

Your lighting is close to 2 watts per gallon of tank size which is enought to accomodate a good number of aquatic plants. I believe 1 to 2 watts per gallon falls in the "moderate" lighting range.

I have several 55 G tanks and use just one 32 watt, T8, 6500 K bulb and have Java fern, Anubias, Pennywort, Crypts, a couple varieties of Amazon sword, Onion plants, Peace lily, Red Ginger, Water Wisteria, Indian fern and some others, but I can't recall the names. 

You have more lighting than I, so add a few plants to my list and you have more than enough to have what will amount to an "aquatic jungle".

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

He'll be in the low-end of medium lighting.


----------



## jone (Apr 2, 2011)

hi mike,for my experience put 1.6 watts per gallon its no pronlem,becasue i also have use about 3.5watt per gallon for 120gallon.it's ok!!!!


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

That's great, I was worried my low light plants would get burned up. Thanks for all your quick responses. I'll be adding a few platys tomorrow to get things going. I'm still debating on what to stock with for long term. My wife wants cichlids, but I am not sure how they will do with my setup. I've heard that they need extra filtration. I have plants so thick I don't think I can plant anymore. maybe that will be enough.

Thanks!!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think you should be ok.

If you get cloudiness or algae just cut back on duration.


my .02


----------

